# Star Wars Episode 8: Daisy Ridley will nicht verraten, wer der letzte Jedi ist



## Darkmoon76 (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Daisy Ridley will nicht verraten, wer der letzte Jedi ist* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Daisy Ridley will nicht verraten, wer der letzte Jedi ist


----------



## linktheminstrel (26. Januar 2017)

die frage ist ja häufig: ist luke denn überhaupt ein richtiger jedi? berechtigt: die ausbildung dauert ja ne ganze zeit lang und luke scheint ja höchstens ein paar wochen bei yoda in der ausbildung gewesen zu sein. für mich plausibel ist, dass er sich zurückgezogen hat, um seine ausbildung autodidakt abzuschließen und den orden neu zu gründen. der codex ist ihm ja bekannt. an einen anderen jedi glaube ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> die frage ist ja häufig: ist luke denn überhaupt ein richtiger jedi? berechtigt: die ausbildung dauert ja ne ganze zeit lang und luke scheint ja höchstens ein paar wochen bei yoda in der ausbildung gewesen zu sein. für mich plausibel ist, dass er sich zurückgezogen hat, um seine ausbildung autodidakt abzuschließen und den orden neu zu gründen. der codex ist ihm ja bekannt. an einen anderen jedi glaube ich nicht wirklich.


Yoda hat doch in Ep6 selbst gesagt dass seine Ausbildung abgeschlossen sei. Auch angesichts der Tatsache dass er für die Ausbildung eigentlich schon zu alt sei. Genau wie damals sein Vater, und der war... Vielleicht 9?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheSinner (26. Januar 2017)

Dabei wäre es doch so einfach au deutsch die Spannung beibzubehalten und das ganz ohne den Titel zu ändern - denn "Star Wars Episode 8 - Der letzte Jedi" ist keinesfalls eindeutig. 

Moment mal, hat der Verfasser dieser Zeilen endgültig den Verstand verloren? Ja. Aber das eher am Rande. Vielmehr gab es auch schon im berühmt-berüchtigten Expanded Universe von Star Wars das "Ende der Jedi". Man könnte ja sogar behaupten dass die Jedi alle paar Jahrtausende mal am Ende sind.

Aber moment? Letzte Jedi? Mehrfach? Jupp. Aber dazu muss ich jetzt etwas tiefer in die Materie vordringen.

Es gab mindestens zwei Jediausrottungen in der Geschichte von Star Wars, eine davon  ist hochoffiziell anerkannt (und dazu komm ich gleich), die Andere findet statt zur Zeit der Alten Republik und ist Teil des Plots rund um Revan (aka "Protagonist" aus den Star Wars Rollenspielen von BioWare). Dort starben die Jedi soweit aus dass es nur noch wenige hundert gab und selbst diese waren kurz vor der Vernichtung. Das ist zwar nicht mehr anerkannte Lore, wird es aber womöglich bald wieder werden wenn man den Gerüchten trauen darf.

Die zweite Ausrottung ist zentrales Plotelement der ursprünglichen Star Wars Trilogie, denn zu dem Zeitpunkt als Luke Skywalker Jedi wird, ist er einer der Letzten und nach Obi Wan's Tod ist er der letzte namentliche bekannte Jedi soweit ich mich entsinne. 

Erst durch Luke's Bemühungen nach dem Ende der originalen Trilogie (Achtung wir betreten jetzt wieder Non-Lore Gebiete, also Gebiete des Expanded Universe) reformiert dieser den Orden und begründet ihn damit neu. Er lockert dabei auch zufälligerweise ein paar Regelungen hinsichtlich Liebesbeziehungen innerhalb des Ordens aber hey, das war bestimmt purer Zufall.

Es ist also nicht so, als ob es jetzt plötzlich "den letzten Jedi" gibt. Den gabs schon die ganze Zeit und sein Name ist Luke Skywalker. Dass nun auch Andere möglicherweise Machtbegabungen zeigen etc. ist nicht gleichzusetzen damit dass diese auch Jedi sind, dazu gehört schließlich das Jeditraining. 

So gesehen glaube ich, dass der letzte Jedi nach wie vor Luke ist und Disney sich womöglich entschlossen hat eine der besten Plotideen des Expanded Universe (zumindest teilweise) umzusetzen - nämlich dass Luke den Orden reformiert / neu begründet / jemand Anderem zur Weiterführung überträgt bzw. eine neue Generation von Jedi prägt.

Damit wäre der Übergang auf ein nach allen Seiten offenem Franchise gemacht, Luke gewürdigt, seine Bedeutung zementiert, der letzte Jedi ein "ist ja nicht ganz unwahr"-Titel und letztendlich eben wieder alles offen für die nächssten Siebenhunderteinunddreißig Titel 

Nicht dass ich mich beklagen werd, ich bin durch und durch Star Wars Fan und solang die Filme die bisherige Qualität beibehalten kann ich kaum gespannter sein.


----------



## kidou1304 (26. Januar 2017)

Qui-Gon-Jin is der Letzte...weiss man doch..


----------



## Rabowke (26. Januar 2017)

Ich bin im Moment auch gerade auf einem SW Trip und hab das Buch über Moff Tarkin gelesen, aktuell bin ich bei Darth Plagueis ...


----------



## linktheminstrel (26. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Yoda hat doch in Ep6 selbst gesagt dass seine Ausbildung abgeschlossen sei. Auch angesichts der Tatsache dass er für die Ausbildung eigentlich schon zu alt sei. Genau wie damals sein Vater, und der war... Vielleicht 9?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


nö, anakin wurde kein vollwertiger jedi, auch 10 jahre später nicht. luke war kein jedimeister, konnte es auch gar nicht werden. auch luke hat die ausbildung zum jedi nie abgeschlossen, konnte er auch gar nicht. yoda gibt ihm ja auf dem sterbebett nochmal den codex durch, bevor sich luke darth vader stellt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> nö, anakin wurde kein vollwertiger jedi, auch 10 jahre später nicht. luke war kein jedimeister, konnte es auch gar nicht werden. auch luke hat die ausbildung zum jedi nie abgeschlossen, konnte er auch gar nicht. yoda gibt ihm ja auf dem sterbebett nochmal den codex durch, bevor sich luke darth vader stellt.


Es war nicht die Rede von einem Meister, sondern von einem Jedi-Ritter. Und diesen Rang hatten sowohl Luke als auch Anakin. Heisst es jedenfalls bei jedipedia.net.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

Natürlich bin ich der letzte Jedi.


----------



## linktheminstrel (26. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es war nicht die Rede von einem Meister, sondern von einem Jedi-Ritter. Und diesen Rang hatten sowohl Luke als auch Anakin. Heisst es jedenfalls bei jedipedia.net.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


beide waren schüler, anakin war auch in episode 2 obiwan untertellt, luke hatte obiwan und yoda als lehrmeister. ich habe mich aber doch bei anakin etwas vertan, er bekommt in episode 3 seinen platz bei den jedi, aber eben erst etliche jahre nach seinem einstieg in den orden. luke hatte nie die möglichkeit, in den orden einzutreten, yoda war mehr al skeptisch ihm gegenüber und das einzige, was yoda getan hat, ist ihm die lehrsätze der jedi einzubläuen.
von dem her ist die frage schon strittig, ob luke je ein ecchter jedi war, oder nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Januar 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> beide waren schüler, anakin war auch in episode 2 obiwan untertellt, luke hatte obiwan und yoda als lehrmeister. ich habe mich aber doch bei anakin etwas vertan, er bekommt in episode 3 seinen platz bei den jedi,



Anakin hatte zwischen E2 und E3 sogar einen eigenen Padawan.
Er wird in E2 zum Jedi-Ritter und in E3 als jüngster Jedi überhaupt in den Rat der Jedi aufgenommen (ohne jedoch den Rang eines Meisters zu erhalten).


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Anakin hatte zwischen E2 und E3 sogar einen eigenen Padawan.


In den Büchern, oder wie meinst du das? wer soll das gewesen sein? Du meinst doch jetzt nicht ehrlich Ahsoka?
Und von wem hatte er die Erlaubniss einen Padawan auszubilden, von Yoda? Ich weiß das er/man kein Meister sein musste. Obi Wan war ja auch kein Meister als er die Erlaubniss bekommen hatte Anakin Auszubilden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> In den Büchern, oder wie meinst du das? wer soll das gewesen sein?


Schätze das erfährt man über die "Clone Wars"-Serie.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Januar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Du meinst doch jetzt nicht ehrlich Ahsoka?



Wieso nicht?
Clone Wars ist offizieller Canon.


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schätze das erfährt man über die "Clone Wars"-Serie.


Die ich alle gesehen habe.
Wenn er das meint, ok.


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Clone Wars ist offizieller Canon.


Wusste ich nicht,ok.


----------



## OField (26. Januar 2017)

Luke natürlich, das hat doch Yoda bereits in Episode VI gesagt


----------

